# gentoo not seeing hard drives.

## psycophobia

Hi this is the out put of fdisk -l

```
Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Disk /dev/sdb: 41.1 GB, 41174138880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5005 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0a400a3f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1        5004    40194598+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000642c5

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdd: 41.1 GB, 41173057024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5005 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000af7ed

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1   *           1        5004    40194598+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

As you can see there my NTFS hard drives that are installed on the system

I am using kde hald 

My fstab is as follows

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/dvdrw              /mnt/dvdrw      auto            noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/sdb1       HPFS/NTFS       defaults        0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/sdc1       HPFS/NTFS       defaults        0 0

/dev/sdd1               /mnt/sdd1       HPFS/NTFS       defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Have i added the NTFS hard drives wrong in the fstab becuase hal is failing to mount them i have all so used 

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/ntfs       ntfs       defaults        0 0
```

But that failed as wellLast edited by psycophobia on Fri Aug 07, 2009 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mikegpitt

Do you have ntfs support built into your kernel?  Either way, I recommend using the ntfs-3g drivers instead.  They are more stable for read/write and have a better feature set.

```
emerge ntfs3g
```

Your fstab entries should look like this using ntfs-3g:

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/ntfs       ntfs-3g       defaults        0 0
```

----------

## psycophobia

Now hald reports on boot

```
FATAL module fuse not loaded
```

Ntfs is built into my kernel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

psycophobia,

ntfs3g needs Filesystem in User SpacE (FUSE) support.

You need to add it to your kernel, either as a built in or as a module

----------

## psycophobia

Thats seems to stop the message on boot by loading it as a module but now i have no hard drives under storage media in the gui infact there nothing there.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *psycophobia wrote:*   

> Thats seems to stop the message on boot by loading it as a module but now i have no hard drives under storage media in the gui infact there nothing there.

 Can you post the output of mount?

Also, can you run the command?

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs
```

Does that do anything?

----------

## psycophobia

ok here

```
mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/ntfs type fuseblk (rw,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/ntfs type fuseblk (rw,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sdd1 on /mnt/ntfs type fuseblk (rw,allow_other,blksize=4096)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev                                                            )

```

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs

mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt/ntfs
```

Its there but nothing in storage media even my dvdrw has gone   :Confused: 

----------

## mikegpitt

Is there a reason you are mounting all of those entries to the same directory?  I would do something like /mnt/ntfs1, /mnt/ntfs2, etc...   That might be what's messing you up.

Unmount all those and try again:

```
cd /mnt

umount /dev/sdb1

umount /dev/sdc1

umount /dev/sdd1

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs 

```

----------

## psycophobia

Ok i made dir /mnt/ntfs2 and 3 now i can browse the 3 hard drives in cli thats no problem and i have updated the fstab 

But no gui storage media is empty i have no idea why thats happend but its since i emerge and started using ntfs-3g i think

Its no big deal it works thats the main thing so ty

----------

## mikegpitt

 *psycophobia wrote:*   

> Ok i made dir /mnt/ntfs2 and 3 now i can browse the 3 hard drives in cli thats no problem and i have updated the fstab 
> 
> But no gui storage media is empty i have no idea why thats happend but its since i emerge and started using ntfs-3g i think
> 
> Its no big deal it works thats the main thing so ty

 I haven't really used KDE in a while, but I still use Konqueror.  Can you see the drives under "media://"?  It should list all media on the system.

I've not used KDE's hal extensions, but it could be that it only displays drives that are automounted though hal.  Essentially if you are specifying the drives in your /etc/fstab you are bypassing hal.  You might want to try something like halevt (replacement for ivman, and is now in portage) to mount the ntfs drives and see what happens.

----------

